# Just collected some weeds/wildflowers on my hike today:)



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

None of the full-shots turned out very clear, so had to make do with these Just used my blue quilt for a background.


----------



## Raven (Jun 28, 2014)

Pretty flowers and grasses and nicely arranged.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice, and the blue background really shows them off!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

pretty


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

thanks ladies, glad you enjoyed them It was fun picking them.  My fave were the orange with blue centers.  They were the size of a sunflower seed, so tiny, and on that whole hill, I found only 4!  The others that were similar were all pink, purple or yellow


----------

